# Trigger Pin Issue



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a PT22 in black pearl that I love to shoot. It is the little tip up barrel .22. Unfortunately, after about 10 rounds I have to stop shooting and push the trigger pin back through the frame. This is annoying and if I forget, of course the whole trigger assembly comes loose. What is the most effective way to secure this little pin? I have considered thread lock, epoxy, or flattening the ends of the pin with a punch (but I am afraid I will break it). any ideas? Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated. This is a minor engineering flaw in what I find to be an otherwise enjoyable little pistol to shoot.

Yaderp.


----------

